# [Rumor] New 3D Mario Hitting Wii U in 2013



## Gahars (May 3, 2013)

Jay Leno:_ "You know, it's a pretty hot outside today."_
Audience:_ "How hot is it?"_
Jay Leno:_ "It's so hot I sold my Wii U because I found the game library to be unsatisfactory. In hindsight, paying $300 for it at launch was a poor investment."_

Okay, okay, smart guy, Jay Leno didn't actually use this routine. (Why you've been watching enough Jay Leno to know this for a fact, I won't ask.) Still, the Wii U is in something of a rough spot, with a rather barren release schedule and struggling sales.  Things aren't looking good for the console, at the moment anyway.

Still, that doesn't mean Nintendo's given up just yet. In fact...





> According to CVG, a new 3D Mario game will be out by October, which will join Pikmin 3 and The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD to potentially increase Wii U sales just in time for the holiday season.
> 
> ...Though Nintendo hasn't confirmed the 2013 3D Mario release, a UK representative for the publisher did promise a big Wii U push in the second half of 2013. "From July onwards we will launch a succession of Wii U titles and we will promote these extensively until the end of the year. Marketing activity will include TV, print, online and PR as well as comprehensive experiential and social media campaigns," she said.







The Escapist

Well, when you need your shit sorted out, call a plumber. Makes sense to me.

Is this the push the Wii U needs? Well, it's struggles with third party support remain, and this might not be enough to win over the skeptics. This is certainly a positive step, but it remains to be seen if it'll be enough to give the system some much needed momentum.

So, anyone want to bet on a name? Well, too late, because I'm calling it right now - Super Mario U-niverse. You can all go home now, it's over.

gg, GBAtemp.


----------



## Harumyne (May 3, 2013)

As long as it's more along the lines of SM64 (platformer and sandbox style) as opposed to galaxy (holy shit, literally) I'll be happy. :J

Still, given their directions with other released and upcoming games, I'm hopeful.


----------



## rizzod (May 3, 2013)

oh look, another mario game. yipee.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 3, 2013)

rizzod said:


> oh look, another mario game. yipee.


 
Oh look, another retarded post by rizzod. yipee. 


Anyways, the second half of 2013 is looking to be really good for Nintendo. There's a bunch of games coming out all in quick succession, and not just first party titles either. I mean I play my WiiU more than my PS3 these days, thanks mainly to Monster Hunter and Lego City and the downloadable games, but I will admit that the pickings are slim. I've definitely had to open up my taste in games, and I'm glad I did. But second half, my goodness, I'm gonna be poorer than I already am. I'm gonna have to sell an arm and a leg to afford this stuff.


----------



## Ikki (May 3, 2013)

Never actually tried the Pikmin franchise so I can't really care.

And just like I didn't buy a 3DS back when it had a new Mario and a Zelda remake I won't buy a Wii U because it has a new Mario and a Zelda remake.


----------



## Eerpow (May 3, 2013)

Finally, we haven't had a main title Mario since Galaxy 2 in 2010.

Some more interesting news from today:
- Nintendo _was not comfortable fully promoting Wii U_ until the release the spring update
- working on a significant global Wii U marketing campaign
- more system issues ironed out in another big update
- blockbuster titles hitting Wii U from this Summer until early next year


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 3, 2013)

Ikki said:


> Never actually tried the Pikmin franchise so I can't really care.
> 
> And just like I didn't buy a 3DS back when it had a new Mario and a Zelda remake I won't buy a Wii U because it has a new Mario and a Zelda remake.


Keep in mind those aren't the only games coming out. Pikmin is fun. I mean you don't really need to play the prequels, it's a RTS type game. The first one was fun, but to me, I hated the time mechanic where you only had 30 days. I don't like being rushed in games, I like exploring, which is one of the reasons why I don't like Kingdom Hearts 3D that much.

If you get the chance to play, I recommend trying Pikmin, you might like it. It's charming in it's own right with the Pikmin, the music is really soothing and to make it feel like you're exploring this big garden is really neat.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 3, 2013)

rizzod said:


> oh look, another mario game. yipee.


The 3D Mario titles aren't "just another Mario game", these are the ones that they give it their all.
Not a sports title, not a party title, not a "New" title, but their A-game.


----------



## rizzod (May 3, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> The 3D Mario titles aren't "just another Mario game", these are the ones that they give it their all.
> Not a sports title, not a party title, not a "New" title, but their A-game.


 
Well, I hope so. I hope it's going to be the title that pushes the Wii U's hardware to point where the console melts.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Finally, we haven't had a main title Mario since Galaxy 2 in 2010.


 
Didn't we?


Spoiler










 
Ehh... First-party CPR at its finest. I see that the age-old strategy of _"When all else fails, Mario and Pokemon for Effect"_ is still in use. Good, good, lads - keep the console alive, even at the cost of being repetitive.



RupeeClock said:


> The 3D Mario titles aren't "just another Mario game", these are the ones that they give it their all.
> Not a sports title, not a party title, not a "New" title, but their A-game.


That's all great, however I can't shake the feeling that Nintendo uses Mario as this sticker that magically makes games sell. They have a tendency of creating party games, racing games or puzzle games that are all great and fun and could stand on their own two feet _but_ they will sell better when branded as Mario games so that's how they brand them. What used to be the occasional appereance of the character as a funny Easter Egg changed into hostile take-overs of games.

What this causes is that in the eyes of many players _(including me)_, this _is_ another Mario game, regardless of its quality, mostly because some people are just sick of seeing his mug on everything.


----------



## rizzod (May 3, 2013)

I will admit, Super Mario 3D Land was amazing.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Didn't we?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Well then Mario titles just aren't for you. Don't buy them, simple as that.


----------



## duffmmann (May 3, 2013)

Nyanners said:


> As long as it's more along the lines of SM64 (platformer and sandbox style) as opposed to galaxy (holy shit, literally) I'll be happy. :J
> 
> Still, given their directions with other released and upcoming games, I'm hopeful.


 
Nothing wrong with the Galaxy games, I'll be happy if its like 64 or the galaxy games, just so long as its not like Sunshine.


----------



## Eerpow (May 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Didn't we?
> 
> 
> Ehh... First-party CPR at its finest. I see that the age-old strategy of _"When all else fails, Mario and Pokemon for Effect"_ is still in use. Good, good, lads - keep the console alive, even at the cost of being repetitive.


For consoles obviously, Mario have never shined on portables. That said I think 3D Land is the best exclusive portable Mario platformer. We've had 2 GB titles and two NSMB games, not much to choose from.

Now this however will be a proper Mario title with all the effort they'll be able to cram in like with the Galaxy games, hopefully. Not a portable title nor part of a spinoff series.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well then Mario titles just aren't for you. Don't buy them, simple as that.


Oh, but I _like_ certain Mario games - I've spent hours upon hours playing New Super Mario Bros. with friends, couch Co-Op was great. I genuienly enjoy those games, I just don't want to see 30+ of them each generation. Nintendo is perfectly capable of making good games, unfortunately instead of a new F-Zero or a new Metroid, I'm getting Mario games non-stop.



Eerpow said:


> For consoles obviously, Mario have never shined on portables. That said I think 3D Land is the best exclusive portable Mario platformer. We've had 2 GB titles and two NSMB games, not much to choose from.
> 
> Now this however is a proper Mario title with all the effort they'll be able to cram in like with the Galaxy games hopefully, not a portable title nor part of a spinoff series.


The 3DS is a console, it's just a portable one. Shining or not shining in the portable format has little to do with the matter at hand - Super Mario World 3D was a main entry in the series. 

I'm _so_ glad that Mario games are now so numerous that they require a separate categorization system - _"Main Series Entry", "Puzzle Mario", "Racing Mario", "Portable Mario", "Retro Mario"_... I see some emerging genres, uh-huh!


----------



## narutofan777 (May 3, 2013)

nintendo's efforts are laughable.. a new mario game is gonna raise console sales? rofl... jus like nintendo has said they are having trouble selling the freaking console cuz' the general public don't know whether the wii u is just a wii with a tablet.  get your PR straight nintendo.


----------



## Harsky (May 3, 2013)

New Mario game is always nice. I just hope they stopped with the whole, "New Super Mario Bros." games for now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, but I _like_ certain Mario games - I've spent hours upon hours playing New Super Mario Bros. with friends, couch Co-Op was great. I genuienly enjoy those games, I just don't want to see 30+ of them each generation.


 
But the thing is Foxi, Mario is what sells. There's no disputing it. If it sells, then Nintendo would be dumb to give up on it. Could they give their other franchises some love? Sure, I'd like a return of Metroid Prime (not as bad as Echoes, and not as repetitive as Corruption). Star Fox, eh, that series needs a big reboot. It's waaay too short and the arcade-ness of it wears off really fast.

But Mario is what sells. Just because it has Mario in the title, doesn't really mean it's a Mario game. But you're also talking about the New Super Mario Bros, which isn't a full main title like Galaxy or Mario 64 was. That's not what we're getting. Nintendo has already said that the new 3D mario title will be at E3, and I swear I heard that it'll be released this year besides this thread, but I'm not sure about that so don't quote me on it.


And let's be honest, the 3D mario games, they're always waaay too fun and simply can't be found anywhere else.



narutofan777 said:


> nintendo's efforts are laughable.. a new mario game is gonna raise console sales? rofl... jus like nintendo has said they are having trouble selling the freaking console cuz' the general public don't know whether the wii u is just a wii with a tablet.  get your PR straight nintendo.


Are you actually saying a Mario game WON'T increase sales? I think you're the one that needs to be laughed at and told to get the facts straight...


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Are you actually saying a Mario game WON'T increase sales? I think you're the one that needs to be laughed at and told to get the facts straight...


 
I think Mario actually saved the 3DS. They had a massive surge in sales when Super Mario 3D Land, and Mario Kart 7 came out.


----------



## beta4attack (May 3, 2013)

Harsky said:


> New Mario game is always nice. I just hope they stopped with the whole, "New Super Mario Bros." games for now.


Well, they said they will only do one per system, or something.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> I think Mario actually saved the 3DS. They had a massive surge in sales when Super Mario 3D Land, and Mario Kart 7 came out.


If that were the case, the 3DS sales would be equivalent to the sales those two games. What saved the 3DS was the price cut and new game releases in general, not solely Mario _(although I'm not gonna lie - they helped)_.


----------



## weavile001 (May 3, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> nintendo's efforts are laughable.. a new mario game is gonna raise console sales? rofl... jus like nintendo has said they are having trouble selling the freaking console cuz' the general public don't know whether the wii u is just a wii with a tablet.  get your PR straight nintendo.


mario games not selling well???!!
what kind of sorcery is this???


----------



## Rizsparky (May 3, 2013)

Sunshine 2... please!


----------



## Chary (May 3, 2013)

Even if people do say that Mario is a "tired" franchise, Super Mario is still brand familiarity, and people will still flock to it.


----------



## chavosaur (May 3, 2013)

GUYS I FIGURED IT OUT!
The princess always getting stolen?
 Is a metaphor for the console it's represented on, and how Mario has to save that console from certain doom. 
It's all coming together now...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 3, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> mario games not selling well???!!
> what kind of sorcery is this???


 
Don't pay attention to him. The guy is so stupid it's unbelievable. He'll come in out of left field, say the dumbest thing as if it's fact. And when people quote him and prove him wrong, he's never heard from again. He's a pretty good troll to be honest.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 3, 2013)

I would buy 2 Wii U's if they finally give me my Metroid Prime 4.



Spoiler: There is unfinished business to take care of


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Didn't we?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Eh, Mario is a huge franchise branched out into various different types of games. You can't bring up Mario Party for example in the same vein as Super Mario Galaxy and complain about how it's being milked. Aside from the use of the Mario universe, those games are completely different.

Would Mario Party be any better if it featured all-new characters? Would Mario Tennis or Mario Golf be a better game without Mario? The answer is no so why should it matter if they utilize the Mario brand?

And besides, 3D Mario is pretty much exempt from this "too much Mario" claim. They don't come too often (once or twice a generation) and when they do, they _always_ ooze quality (except maybe Sunshine).


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 3, 2013)

Yes!! super mario galaxy 3! lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2013)

soulx said:


> Eh, Mario is a huge franchise branched out into various different types of games. *You can't bring up Mario Party for example in the same vein as Super Mario Galaxy and complain about how it's being milked.* Aside from the use of the Mario universe, those games are completely different.
> 
> *Would Mario Party be any better if it featured all-new characters?* Would Mario Tennis or Mario Golf be a better game without Mario? The answer is no so why should it matter if they utilize the Mario brand?
> 
> And besides, 3D Mario is pretty much exempt from this "too much Mario" claim. They don't come too often (once or twice a generation) and when they do, they _always_ ooze quality (except maybe Sunshine).


Of course I can - in the immortal words of Confucius:


Spoiler





_"Too many spin-off's spoil the broth."_​_~Confucius_​


You say that games like _"Mario Golf"_ or _"Mario Party"_ wouldn't change if you remove the _"Mario"_ portion of the title and I don't think so at all - if anything, the Mario theme is weighing on them heavily. Were they just _"Nintendo Golf"_ or _"Nintendo Party"_, they'd be free to include any characters they want - in fact, they could include characters from all of their IP's for an epic fray like in Super Smash Bros..

Of course those franchises are now too instilled in the minds of fans to even give enough leeway for such a change, but a fact remains a fact - they're themed as Mario games hence they are Mario games - not entries in the main series, but Mario games nonetheless.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 3, 2013)

Yup, all we ever gonna get on the WiiU
Mario and Ninty gaems


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 3, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> GUYS I FIGURED IT OUT!
> The princess always getting stolen?
> Is a metaphor for the console it's represented on, and how Mario has to save that console from certain doom.
> It's all coming together now...


you got it all wrong.


----------



## DaniPoo (May 3, 2013)

I rather see a 3d Mario title back in the mushroom kingdom than out in "Mario Space". Remember the feeling of exploring Super Mario 3 and the castle in Mario 64? 
Make a mario game with a more open World! Imagine something like starting out at the Castle and the mushroom kingdom. The you travel by foot to all the other Worlds and discover different levels in these Worlds. Kinda like in the 2d games but Zelda style. While still keeping the good old mario style gameplay. Have cool problem solving like you need to find some neat power up for Yoshi to dash over sinksand and reach the next level. 

In Mario 64 there wasnt much action in the castle. That was improved in Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Eerpow (May 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> not entries in the main series, but Mario games nonetheless.


No one argued that, point is that there isn't any over saturation with the main games. Spinoffs are made because they sell better than the 3D ones.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 3, 2013)

We're never going to see a Metroid entry on the Wii U are we?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 3, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> We're never going to see a Metroid entry on the Wii U are we?


I am sure there will be plenty of Metroid titles .

Not gonna join in the chats about WiiU being dead lol.. but I guess its going to lack third party support. However ninty fans can still enjoy the great nintendo exclusives


----------



## pokefloote (May 3, 2013)

Please no more space mario. I didn't enjoy walking around floating spheres, controls becoming inverted and dealing with little gravity. :S
They'd have to do something else to keep it from being the same as 3D land I guess, just

not
in
outer
space


----------



## jefffisher (May 3, 2013)

As much as I love mario, and it is my favorite series ever, I think it's pretty unlikely that Nintendo would release one this close to announcing it, and that they'd let someone else break the news.


----------



## cammelspit (May 3, 2013)

I don't usually post on these forums but I do have an opinion if anyone is interested.
I owned and ran my own buy, sell, trade video game store for many years before I was sent to prison. I have lived through quite a few console launches and here are my thoughts on the Wii-U and Mario titles in general.

OK, so we will start at the N64, this console sold very well here in the states but not so well in most other regions. This was also true for the Gamecube, though not as badly split.
Here, we seem to just want those AAA first party titles; "Gimme Mario, gimme Metroid, gimme Zelda!". Sunshine IMHO was fantastic and definitely a AAA title but it was so damn different that many had a bias against it and never gave it the time it was due because of that. Accordingly the Gamecube suffered in sales and the Very different Wind Waker that I still can't stop hearing the whining about. Personally I LOVED Wind Waker.

The Wii sold because there was a Zelda game and the price was low on launch... That is basically what drove the Wii sales for at least a year or maybe more. Most 3rd party games were shit and still are but what console could a 79 year old great grandmother and a 6 year old great grandson play the same game together? I have never seen one other than the Wii. The Wii-U is still kind of running off the Wii's steam right now, and that's good! The console sales are still better than most launches and definitely better than some of Nintendo older offerings after the venerable SNES.
Mario and other first party titles like them do drive sales of the consoles but also sell GAMES. We all know the game companies don't make the real money off the hardware, at least at first: it's the sales of licenses for the GAMES that make real money.

Here is my theory. Give me a team of a dozen guys and I will annually release a new NSMB type title because they are simple as hell and sell like mad. Twice per console cycle release a MAIN Mario title like SMW, SMG etc this will keep the console going while the third parties finally start to directly support the system. This is as most third parties hold off until they know for fact that the console will sell enough units to make their efforts worthwhile. For an example of how NOT to do the PSVita is a great one; even if Nintendo has to rehash Wind Waker and all that stuff for a year or two before the console really takes the so be it, that is just how ALL consoles work. For example games for the 360 were shit on a raping stick terrible for at LEAST two years, the PS3 took more like one year (which given release window differences...) but the formula remains the same.

Part of the reason the Wii-U is not selling like the Wii did is price and not having the same AAA Zelda or Mario title at launch and 170+ bucks for a second Wii-U pad is simply outside the price range of most of the poor people in the world. The Wii lacked this and did better for it; Mommy and Daddy go to Walmart and see a 500+ dollar PS3, a 400+ dollar 360 and the Wii is 200+ and comes with a game so of course it sold well. However the Wii-U is just not that machine, it seems nice and all but THAT is what made Nintendo top dog again. At least in revenue, most people had a PS3 and a Wii or a 360 and a Wii (the Wii60 or PSWii).

The Wii-U is a replacement for the main console and I hope Nintendo does it right this time and we don't have another Gamecube (even though I LOVED my Gamecube).

Anyways, that's my 2 cents


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 3, 2013)

KevinPatrickConn said:


> I don't usually post on these forums but I do have an opinion if anyone is interested. I owned and ran my buy, sell, trade video game store for many years *before I was sent to prison.*


You can't just mention that and not elaborate. I'm sure there's an interesting story somewhere here.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2013)

soulx said:


> You can't just mention that and not elaborate. I'm sure there's an interesting story somewhere here.


He was a mushroom dealer, no doubt.


----------



## Dork (May 3, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> nintendo's efforts are laughable.. a new mario game is gonna raise console sales? rofl... jus like nintendo has said they are having trouble selling the freaking console cuz' the general public don't know whether the wii u is just a wii with a tablet.  get your PR straight nintendo.


 
gr8 b8 m8


----------



## Eerpow (May 3, 2013)

KevinPatrickConn said:


> I don't usually post on these forums but I do have an opinion if anyone is interested. I owned and ran my own buy, sell, trade video game store for many years before I was sent to prison. I have lived through quite a few console launches and here are my thought on the Wii-U and Mario titles in general. OK, so we will start at the N64, this console sold very well here in the states but not so well in most other regions and this was also true for the Gamecube, though not as badly split. Here, we seem to just want those AAA first party titles. "Gimme Mario, gimme Metroid, gimme Zelda!" Sunshine IMHO was fantastic! definitely a AAA title but it was so damn different many persons had a bias against it and never gave it the time it was due because of that, and the Gamecube suffered in sales because of this and the Very different Wind Waker that I still cant stop hearing whining about, I LOVED Wind Waker
> ...
> .....
> ........


 
And to sum up that post:
sdökfjh lkjsfkljsd hkldsjfhslkjfhladskj fskdalfjh lkasjdfh kljdf halskdjfhalkjfhdklfjhasdlkf kljfha slkjfhasdlkfjhasdlkfjhsdlkfjahs flksjdafh askljfasdf asdf
fasdfasdfasdfasfasdfas fasdfsafsafasdfsaaaaafasdfasdgaslkjölkjvniudnglidgusdöjflk,mnxölcgjkasdögasdgbdlögkasndgödagfnaösldgdkfnzxcvzxcvz

That's too much text in one go, use breaks.


----------



## cammelspit (May 3, 2013)

soulx said:


> You can't just mention that and not elaborate. I'm sure there's an interesting story somewhere here.


 
There is an interesting story but I dont think anyone really cares... But I was receiving some Grey market merchandise from a distributor and then Mesa cities organized crime squad set up a sting that my brother got caught in and I was there so I am automatically guilty too. Merica! Also I was growing Weed in my house but they seem to not care about that as much... Who knew? 



Eerpow said:


> And to sum up that post:
> sdökfjh lkjsfkljsd hkldsjfhslkjfhladskj fskdalfjh lkasjdfh kljdf halskdjfhalkjfhdklfjhasdlkf kljfha slkjfhasdlkfjhasdlkfjhsdlkfjahs flksjdafh askljfasdf asdf
> fasdfasdfasdfasfasdfas fasdfsafsafasdfsaaaaafasdfasdgaslkjölkjvniudnglidgusdöjflk,mnxölcgjkasdögasdgbdlögkasndgödagfnaösldgdkfnzxcvzxcvz
> 
> That's too much text in one go, use breaks.


Sorry but when I get going I cant really stop as I Word Vomit.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 3, 2013)

I see there's no love for Super Mario Sunshine. I'm the only one that will like a sequel?


----------



## Gahars (May 3, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> We're never going to see a Metroid entry on the Wii U are we?


 
Nintendo seems to have it out for Metroid, so... no.

Then again, No Metroid >>>>>>>>>>>>> Another M, so it could be worse.


----------



## BORTZ (May 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Nintendo seems to have it out for Metroid, so... no.
> 
> Then again, No Metroid >>>>>>>>>>>>> Another M, so it could be worse.


No Metroid is better than Other M.


----------



## yokomoko (May 3, 2013)

Personally I would hope the new Mario game would be set in the mushroom kingdom.  I just found playing as Mario in outer space on tiny little planets much less enjoyable.


----------



## cammelspit (May 3, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I see there's no love for Super Mario Sunshine. I'm the only one that will like a sequel?


amen brother!


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> If that were the case, the 3DS sales would be equivalent to the sales those two games. What saved the 3DS was the price cut and new game releases in general, not solely Mario _(although I'm not gonna lie - they helped)_.


 
Oh, you're right. Forgot about that price cut, came around the same time as the Mario games I think.


----------



## Pleng (May 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> He was a mushroom dealer, no doubt.


 
...pm sent


----------



## Taleweaver (May 4, 2013)

What the hell kind of rumors are these? Yes, a 3D Mario was somewhat confirmed in that nintendo direct early this year...along with a fuckload of other games, of which a whole bunch are to be released this year. So yes, that UK representative can promise that there'll be a huge push in 2013.

...but everything else, they just pull out of their own ass. There is no inside, anonymous source or any of that shit. And in fact, they even admit that anything news will be brought to in future nintendo directs...which directly torpedoes the news value of this rumor (as far as the "nintendo didn't confirm, but..." didn't already did that, obviously).

So congrats...we've fallen below even basic speculation to randomly making announcements out of thin air.

Question: if I make a blog post about a new metroid, based on someone mentioning Metroid and a random vague quote by a random nintendo spokesman...can it make "user submitted news" as well or do I have to make sense first?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 4, 2013)

Don't forget there is MKU and SSBU too coming.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 5, 2013)

So long as it's not like the Galaxy games, I will probably play it. I honestly didn't like those games in some ways, too repetitive and collecting starbits was tedious as hell. The level design was pretty solid though, if they can bring the kind of great gameplay of Super Mario 64 with the quality level design of the Galaxy games, it will be worth playing. Right now, we shall wait and see what Nintendo has to show of the game.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (May 5, 2013)

I'm actually against a 2013 release. 3D Mario games need time to flower.

Super Mario 64, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Mario Galaxy 2 took around two years to make, Galaxy 2 actually took three years. I don't need to explain how awesome those titles are.
Then there's Super Mario Sunshine and Super Mario 3D Land, which they only put about a years worth of effort into. Still great games, mind you, but they're just not up to the standard of 3D Mario games. Gameplay was repetitive, and in the case of 3D Land you only have to play through the Special Worlds to see the laziness.

So yeah, hold the Wii U one off until 2014 at least, that would be great.


----------



## Damian666 (May 5, 2013)

sunshine 2 plox, I loved that game


----------



## -Hero- (May 5, 2013)

As much as I enjoyed the setting being in a space, I would like for it to NOT be in space this time.

Sunshine 2 would be great, or if its more or close to SM64.


----------



## nachoscool (May 5, 2013)

Forget about Mario, doesn't anyone care what Retro Studios is up to?


----------



## henn64 (May 6, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Finally, we haven't had a main title Mario since Galaxy 2 in 2010.
> 
> Some more interesting news from today:
> - Nintendo _was not comfortable fully promoting Wii U_ until the release the spring update
> ...


3D Land says hi.
No, I agree. NSMB U? They've been milking that "New" thing since '05 on the DS. Ugh. And everyone knows Portable games on Nintendo consoles can't be considered canon/mainstream. Just ask New Super Mario Bros., Every two Sonic Rush games, Call of Duty MW3 Defiance.


nachoscool said:


> Forget about Mario, doesn't anyone care what Retro Studios is up to?


I guess Mario Kart 7 and DKCR 3D (THREE-FREAKIN-D) aren't enough, eh?



Foxi4 said:


> The 3DS is a console, it's just a portable one. Shining or not shining in the portable format has little to do with the matter at hand -* Super Mario World 3D was a main entry in the series.*


.
..
...
D:


----------



## Eerpow (May 6, 2013)

henn64 said:


> 3D Land says hi.
> No, I agree. NSMB U? They've been milking that "New" thing since '05 on the DS. Ugh. And everyone knows Portable games on Nintendo consoles can't be considered canon/mainstream. Just ask New Super Mario Bros., Every two Sonic Rush games, Call of Duty MW3 Defiance.
> 
> I guess Mario Kart 7 and DKCR 3D (THREE-FREAKIN-D) aren't enough, eh?
> ...


Already said why I don't count M3DL.

Retro only made a few tracks+graphics for MK7, DKCR3D isn't handled by Retro at all.


----------



## henn64 (May 8, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Already said why I don't count M3DL.
> 
> Retro only made a few tracks+graphics for MK7, DKCR3D isn't handled by Retro at all.


Wow, really? Now I'M wondering what Retro Studios is up to.

Also, I take back what I said about handhelds not being mainstream. I recently connected Sonic 2006 with Rush...ugh...


----------

